# Coming to the Houston Boat Show



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

We are getting excited about this up coming year. Lots of new product, and our 25th anniversary at Ron Hoover RV & Marine!

Chech this out!
























The boat in the back ground is ours too...31 Offshore!:texasflag


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Cape Horns are sweeeeet rides! Glad to see a dealer in TX. Bjd has a 09' 31ft and its the dry'est ride i've been on and takes the waves great. Way better than contenders IMO. I'm after the 24' with twin 150 yammies


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

"Way better than contenders" might be a bit of a stretch. I've never been on a cape horn, but I don't think there is any center console out there that is way better than a contender.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Take a ride in a cape then get back with me RSN. You will change your mind about tenders....I thought the same untill I took one ride in a cape  Been to Boomer several times in a 23T and 31 cape and they are nice. Give them a try man.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Only problem with Cape Horn is not enough storage. Which model Contender did you ride in TunaTango??


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

doughboy361 said:


> Only problem with Cape Horn is not enough storage. Which model Contender did you ride in TunaTango??


I have an 07' and you are correct about the lack of storage. In 08 though, they added storage up front. You can also get a tackle station and it should be more than enough now.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Large Center console area, large anchor storage area, 2 storage areas in bow flare, storage in bow seating area for 4 large tackle bags (xs model), and tackle drawers in side of leaning post/livewell. Can also use one of two livewells for storage if desired. No compaints here... I've never ridden in a Contender but I do like my CH ride. If I built new, I'd keep only the bow seating area that has storage area and get rid of the "wing" seats area that do not have storage - more bow fish fighting area. The "Tournament" model does not have the bow seating/storage area.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

It's good to see y'all excited about the CH! Tuna Tango, we will be getting the 24 with Yamaha's when we sell this one. Come by and see me at the show in January. At this time we are crossing our fingers that the 31 will be here in time, I talked to the factory and its going to be down to the wire, they, like many others shut down for two weeks for Christmas.

STAY TUNED, we have another suprise coming shortly!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Glad to see a Local CH dealer !


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

doughboy361 said:


> Only problem with Cape Horn is not enough storage. Which model Contender did you ride in TunaTango??


36' Contender Cuddy. I like the cuddy part but that's about all compaired to Bjd's 09 31' Cape. Just my opinion


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

TunaTango said:


> 36' Contender Cuddy. I like the cuddy part but that's about all compaired to Bjd's 09 31' Cape. Just my opinion


Ride in a 33T or the new ST Models and it will change your opinion.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Hell even the illustrious Mr. Pascoesad4sm likes Contenders...Never been on a Cape but there is very little to find wrong a Contender.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have ridden and fished both manufacturers and the Cape Horn comes out on top in my books too!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

We are going to make ready both of these boats just as soon as we can, probably after the boat show, and run them. Maybe we should run them first!!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any chance Tyler or Scott will coming to the show?


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm trying to get Tyler to come down, Scott has another show to go to..


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Been on several contenders with curry and without. Been on several ch including bjd's. I prefer the cape over contender. Just my opinion. Don't get me wrong, if the boat is going fishing im not gonna complain, but if I had the cash to buy a bigger new boat, cape horn hands down for ride, dry, and fishability. Just my opinion.


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

doughboy361 said:


> Ride in a 33T or the new ST Models and it will change your opinion.


X2 Nothing compares to the new contender tournaments especially the 33t, ive been on justified (aggieangler09) and nothing compares too it.


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

*Value CH verses Contender*

Compare apples to apples ... 31 CH to Contender 31 ..... Hands down CH on ride and that does not even factor in fuel consumption or the base price. The CH by far and away is the better value... both at time of purchase and over the long haul in fuel consumption. Compare some other items at the boat show on these two too .... fittings, latches, boat weight.... you will see!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

SSN said:


> X2 Nothing compares to the new contender tournaments especially the 33t, ive been on justified (aggieangler09) and nothing compares too it.


What about a cat?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> What about a cat?


Now that's funny


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

teckersley said:


> Now that's funny


Looks like we opened a DRUM of worms..lol

I would agree with reeltime2luke, one needs to compare same sizes and budgets. I was looking at a Contender ad the other day in Sport Fishing Mag from Oct, they had the best looking Contender I have ever seen... But i'm a sucker for red!

I'm just excited to have a boat that people know is a good fishing boat. We have bounced around for a while and I think we finally got it!

I will post our BIG surprise next week right before Christmas!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

ineedtofish said:


> Looks like we opened a DRUM of worms..lol
> 
> I would agree with reeltime2luke, one needs to compare same sizes and budgets. I was looking at a Contender ad the other day in Sport Fishing Mag from Oct, they had the best looking Contender I have ever seen... But i'm a sucker for red!
> 
> ...


the 36?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I pulled a creep move and saw the 24xs in person today at Ron Hoover it is one fine ride! Somebody is gonna be very happy. Them Capes are very solid!


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

*CH Fuel Tank*

What is the fuel capacity?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

While contender is in fact a nice , well built and riding boat. There are several boats out there that absolutely put it to shame. It's more of an SKA fad than it was anything. CH is a great riding boat - I wouldn't put it in the same ball park as a contender....in fact I'm not sure you'd have the same customer even looking at both boats in a side by side comparison. 

Look up sea hunter boats - Brett triola ( wet sounds) that you guys may have seen at the boat show. I believe he has the only 40' sea hunter in Texas . I know the owners of sea hunter and had the pleasure of fishing several tournaments with them over in Florida. Have you ever seen a 40' boat walk off and leave a 33T in 8' head seas and run 68 mph and stay dry? I have.....


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

CaptainJMB said:


> While contender is in fact a nice , well built and riding boat. There are several boats out there that absolutely put it to shame. It's more of an SKA fad than it was anything. CH is a great riding boat - I wouldn't put it in the same ball park as a contender....in fact I'm not sure you'd have the same customer even looking at both boats in a side by side comparison.
> 
> Look up sea hunter boats - Brett triola ( wet sounds) that you guys may have seen at the boat show. I believe he has the only 40' sea hunter in Texas . I know the owners of sea hunter and had the pleasure of fishing several tournaments with them over in Florida. Have you ever seen a 40' boat walk off and leave a 33T in 8' head seas and run 68 mph and stay dry? I have.....


8' head seas and the boat doing 68 mph and it was dry. sound like a WINNER!!! LOL


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

You can YouTube the boats - look it up. I've had the bull s*** flag raised more than once for saying that.... And I understand why. But look it up!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CaptainJMB said:


> ....in fact I'm not sure you'd have the same customer even looking at both boats in a side by side comparison.
> 
> .


I am a customer looking at both of them. First time I have seen anyone call Contender boats a "fad". There are several other boat makers using older contender molds. Must be one hell of a fad if even there old hulls are still in demand.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

68mph in 8' seas. You are right...BS!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Everyone is a *********** expert AND a badass to boot on the god forsaken **** hole of a website. 

Go look it up **** stick - before you call bs. IN FACT - call Charlie schiffer at sea hunter boats. If you'd like - I'm sure he can arrange for you to take a ride. I admitted it may sound like bs - and gave you some resources to go find it for yourself. Because for ****s sake - noone can know anymore than anyone else on here.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I hate to be such a *****. And here in a second someone will call out my age.... Yes, pawpaw I am on 25 but have been all over the world fishing.... And a ton of that I was hired as a captain. But everytime someone posts something there's 50 posts calling bs - when in all honesty all you have to do is look it up. Im not saying everytime I post something - it happens all the time to a ton of people. It's made this website blow when it doesn't have to - it has to potential to be informative instead of a measuring contest.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

My apologies to the OP for derailing your thread. Usually the cat guys take the bait on this but since Captain Jr asked for it, I will have to respond. Such colorful language is not needed. Paw Paw...thats funny, I have to give you that one. However, upon researching your claim, even Seahunter's website says that the only power option on the 40' to breach the 68MPH is the trip Yamaha 350. WOT 68.4. These specs were likely done fresh out of the mold, limited weight, and great conditions.  I can assure you that it was NOT in 8' seas and neither were you.

*BS!*


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

regardless if anyone believes the 68 in 8ft seas ..... 40ft vs 31 / 33... price comparsion? Like i said early on lets compare apples to apples and what is the best value proposition ... you cannot compare any 40 ft boat to a 31 / 32 . Might as well compare a 31 / 33 to a 15ft jon boat.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

My apologies for the language -- everytime I post anywhere on 2 cool it's the same ****. Again, my apologies to the op - carry on.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

This was a good post untill you showed up j a c k a s s!!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

So far Cape Horn and Yellowfin going to be at the boat show. Anyone else know what other boat going to be there??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Will there be any cats at the boat show?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about my cape horn, is that if you say it too fast to someone that doesn't know the boats, they think you say gay p orn...

So then you have to explain that no, you did not in fact just buy a bunch of gay p orn.

My boat, fully loaded with twin 250 etec's will top out at 45kts or almost 52 mph.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

My CH 26 Offshore will do 52MPH in calm water. I've not fished a contender of any size, but I love the CH. I looked at both and almost pulled the trigger on a Contender. No doubt both are fishing machines. 
See ya on the water.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Which Contender are we talking about? The 23 Open, 25, 28S, 28T, 30T, 32FA, 32T, 32ST, 35T, 35ST, 35 Side, 36 Fish, etc........

Or the CH 23T, 24, 31 or 36?

Basically 4 boats of CH and many many more of Contender.

I love my CH 24 and looked very hard at the Contender, YF, SH, Century and Everglades. I have never regretted my decision one bit and my next boat will be a CH.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Ok lets compare apples to apples here. 

Whats the sticker price on a 33T Contender? 

Whats the sticker price on a 31T Cape Horn?


The Contender is priced much higher, and you will never convicnce me that the Contender is more boat for the money. 

I have owned a 21' Now and 26' and my next will be a 31T Cape Horn. ONce you drive one in the big water, you will never want to own anything else.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

CH Great Boat, Contender Great Boat, YellowFin Great Boat, Everglades Great Boat , Pursuit Great Boat.... and so on .. If there was a Perfect Boat there would be Only One Builder out there.. Now that beind said, they all have there Great points just get what makes ya Happy.. Only time will tell ya if you made the right Choice.. 

My .02


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

EndTuition said:


> My CH 26 Offshore will do 52MPH in calm water. I've not fished a contender of any size, but I love the CH. I looked at both and almost pulled the trigger on a Contender. No doubt both are fishing machines.
> See ya on the water.


Thats a fully loaded 52 im sure. Because Mine will push 60 with a light load.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

ccrocker1313 said:


> ch great boat, contender great boat, yellowfin great boat, everglades great boat , pursuit great boat.... And so on .. If there was a perfect boat there would be only one builder out there.. Now that beind said, they all have there great points just get what makes ya happy.. Only time will tell ya if you made the right choice..
> 
> My .02


ford f250......


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

ccrocker1313 said:


> CH Great Boat, Contender Great Boat, YellowFin Great Boat, Everglades Great Boat , Pursuit Great Boat.... and so on .. If there was a Perfect Boat there would be Only One Builder out there.. Now that beind said, they all have there Great points just get what makes ya Happy.. Only time will tell ya if you made the right Choice..
> 
> My .02


X2


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

doughboy361 said:


> 8' head seas and the boat doing 68 mph and it was dry. sound like a WINNER!!! LOL


I'd have to see it for myself to believe it.
From the looks of this video it looks like their in 2-3's at the most, and at about 7 minutes, there go'n pretty fast and getting the morn'n dew knocked off of them pretty darn good.






Multiply this X3 on the wave heights at 68mph and not getting wet.... humm, like I said, I'd have to see it to believe it..

JMO

PS: heck of a nice boat tho no matter what...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like that dude was getting tossed around pretty good in those
2 footers. That boat would disintegrate at 68mph in 8ft seas.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

No 36 at this time. Fuel on the 24 is 146. We will have the 31 there with yamaha 300's. The other big boat...we are headed to get it now...! Post it later. It's will be nice and never seen before at Houston BS.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

hog said:


> I'd have to see it for myself to believe it.
> From the looks of this video it looks like their in 2-3's at the most, and at about 7 minutes, there go'n pretty fast and getting the morn'n dew knocked off of them pretty darn good.
> 
> 40'r run
> ...


look at the bald dude at the 7:30 mark, looks like hes holding on for dear life, no doubt thats a badarse boat for sure, but 8 fters at 68 mph? lets be logical here. I dont think ANY center console boat will take 8 footers at 68

S4L


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

When I look at the video, it looks like the camara mount is loose. The top of the frame is much more stable then the bottom of the frame. That indicates the camara is wigginig side to side on the mount. Not the best way to promote the ride. Having said that I'm still not going to beleive 68 in 8 footers till I see it or hear it from someone I trust. At least not the kind of 8 footers we have here.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

All I saw in that video was a few dude's hanging on for dear life and will p i s s blood for a week. That guy had white knuckles he was hanging on so hard to his seat. Not what I call fun. That was one rough ride for 2-3ft seas.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

*Here it is.....*

Here it is,


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Is the boat in the video claiming 68mph? They were in the calm bay and only doing 40 plus and getting jarred, 68 in a CC in 8ft no way I am sorry maybe high 50s in the Pacific on them rollers but not in the GOM in 8 footers. I have not even seen a center console that can do 68 let alone in 8 foot seas. I have run some pretty big boats and have made a couple of big jumps across the pond and have fished Poco back in the day and 8 foot seas are not fun even in a 50 and 60 foot boat. If some one has a Real video of this ( some center console doing 68MPH in 8 foot seas) please post it because I would love to see what kind of men are out there doing this!!. Now on the other note Cape Horn is a darn good ride period, and so is Contender in that order. Just an opinion and everyone has one, but I still would love to see the 68 mph in a CC in 8 footers!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Other than an offshore race boat Please!! CC fishing boat


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that the 36' cape horn?


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

No, we didn't order the 36 CH. I will post pictures of the 31 CH soon...


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is that a Scout with the twins F350??


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

YES SIR!!! We just got back from the factory on Thursday Morning. We brought back a 275XSF and the 345XSF. 

I have been to several boat factories and I must admit I have never seen a factory as clean as this. Most places they have screws, trash, tools just laying around everywhere...not at Scout! I'll post some pictures of the factory soon as well as the pictures of the 31 Cape Horn.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

No thanks.In 2-3's I can set my tabs where I want them and cruise at 32mph and not have to sit there constantly adjusting stuff. He may get to BV before I do but at what cost? Does it get 2.2 mpg? May be a great boat for the SKA but not my cup of tea.


Of course I'm an old fart and can't take any more knee damage so you young guys just disregard this post.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are some Pictures of the 31 Cape Horn. Not the best pics, taken by a cell phone.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice I will take 1!!! I wish!!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like the white rod holders  The 31 Cape with twin 300 yammies is an awesome ride


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Has Scout changed dealers again in Houston? They make phenomenal boats, their fit and finish is second to none. I used to own a 1999 202SF, it was a great boat and years ahead of the competition back then. They just don't seem to have caught on down in TX like everywhere else in the country.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

ineedtofish said:


> Here are some Pictures of the 31 Cape Horn. Not the best pics, taken by a cell phone.


Im gonna come crawl on that boat!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Come on!!!!! Ask for me I would like to meet you....(all 2coolers)


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I rode on a 31 and that is one of the smoothest rides I have ever had, I wonder if the 36 is just a little bit better!! Next year (if I make it) that is on my list of 3 to look at!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

PS: Hey Cape Horn If you all ever need someone to hit EVERY tournament in the Gulf coast and will back them with one of them there 36ers look me up I am sure I could put a great crew of fishermen together!!!


----------

